# Rate & Post : Music



## Confusticated (Dec 11, 2010)

I discovered this at a music forum and it seems popular. It's also something Sharkey and I have done in the past.

I post a video of a song for the next poster to rate it from 1 to 10 and then post a link of his/her own for the next poster.

I'll start this off... (and I expect you to participate Sharkey )


Robert Plant and Alison Krauss - Fortune Teller

Someone rate, and post a song...


----------



## Aulë (Dec 11, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm going to type this out whilst listening to it for the second time. It has nice beat: it has got my foot tapping. The lyrics aren't quite getting across to me yet, but I've never been a lyrics sort of person until about the fifth or sixth play unless they're really repetitive. Some clapping is always a winner for me; throw in a saxophone solo and this song would get an instant 10! A nice guitar solo at the end too...very nice.

I'm going to give this a *7/10*. Certainly a song I could listen to, and the music was great at building up throughout the song...although it probably could have done with one more notch at the end. The lyrics were what let it down: I could only remember "fortune teller" once the song had finished. It wouldn't surprise me if I increased the rating to an 8 once I'd listened to it a few more times, but that's probably the case with most songs for me. 

And for mine:
I'm going to post my all time favourite song from the 70s, and whoever rates this needs to listen to the whole thing...loud! :*D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rFYbMhcG8


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for thorough review. It's the story of a man falling in love with a fortune teller who predicted it!

Now... as soon as she said "Peter" I smiled, knowing Frampton would be the one, and of course this was the song you'd expect. Really enjoyed it as I hadn't heard it a year or more, since I stopped listening to radio regularly.

9/10 from me... 

I think I will continue with another 70s classic rock...(it is my favorite genre) this time with a brilliant gem of a band that I recently discovered through a metal band. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFchaTc-kiM


----------



## Aulë (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmm, I was wanting to let somebody else have a go, but this place is somewhat quieter than I recall, so I'd best keep the ball rolling. 70s rock is a genre that I've definitely started getting into recently, moving on from my recent 80s wuss rock obsession. I seem to be going backwards! :*p

I cannot fault the music in this song at all: nice buildup and progression, funky keyboards, epic guitar solos, and a reasonable climax at the end. Probably could have done with a little bit more singing, and isn't in the same league as Frampton, but I'm still giving it a *8/10*.


Next, I'm going to skip forward a few years to a song that was inspired by the aforementioned 80s wuss rock (very Peter Gabriel-esque) and made for a 90s sci fi movie!! :*D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjouyGPAudY


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry Aule, but I must go for it since no one else is.:*D

I give it a six. It's good, but not my taste... liked the drums and bass though.


[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdhz81LB764]Richard Elliot - People Make the World Go Round
[/URL]


----------



## Aulë (Dec 15, 2010)

OK, running commentary time again.
Starting off sounding like an 80s blue movie! :*eek: But then kicks in the saxophone solo - Yes!!! Very chilled, although I usually wouldn't listen to this genre. Has a nice beat to go with the soothing sax, and I get the feeling that the keyboardist is trying on several occasions to break into the Jaws theme. Hehe. Definitely getting an early 90s sitcom feel here (think Full House). 
Not too much depth to it, so couldn't imagine myself listening to it too many times, but it was entertaining enough for a *7/10*.

For mine, I'm going to go with another Bruce Willis themed song, as he cameos in this video clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhPaWIeULKk
Saw these guys live last week - talk about an awesome show. :*up


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and leave yours up for now, that way someone else might be more likely to join? :*D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdRmyAM8PAY


----------



## Ermundo (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm listening to the song right now. It's not to bad, but then again, it's not my cup of tea either. Music Video is funky, I'll give you that. The beat is good and I like the lyrics, but that's as far as it goes for me. I know this isn't much of a review, but I'm simply going by what I feel, which, coming from this song, isn't much. 

Anyway, I got a song for you guys. It's by a very well-known band. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfyPjLCBIG4


----------

